# Delayed warning



## BobHeisler (May 2, 2019)

Yesterday I backed my model 3 out of a restaurant parking spot and didn't get the warning tones until I heard the sickening crunching sound of my rear quarter panel and bumper being damaged by contact with a parked car. I've now got a dent in the quarter panel and scrapes in the paint of my bumper. This comes several days after my touchscreen blacked out and required a reboot. The repair will probably cost me several thousand dollars and I'm pissed!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear of the damage and welcome to the forum.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ugh. Sorry about the damage. These warning systems just aren't infallible, even on non-Tesla vehicles.



garsh said:


> All of these additional "blind spot warning" ideas are great. People make mistakes. People can only really look in one direction at a time. The more a vehicle is able to do help prevent mistakes, the better. BUT, none of these blind-spot safety features should be viewed as a _replacement_ for simply turning your head and looking. You still need to do that.
> 
> The woman who reversed her BMW out of a parking spot into my minivan says that her car never "chimed" to let her know that there was a vehicle behind her (and apparently, she didn't interpret a prolonged horn blast from the minivan as an indication that a vehicle was behind her either ). These systems aren't foolproof. Don't rely on them as the only means of avoiding a collision. Use your eyes first.
> 
> Sooty BMW tailpipe imprint:


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

I think we need Rear Traffic Crossing Alert. On my Toyota Avalon it worked great. Saved my ass on multiple occasions.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry that happened; I would be pissed at myself too. Even after a year I still have bad dreams about my car being in an accident. Was the parked car not visible?


----------



## cllc (Feb 14, 2019)

BobHeisler said:


> Yesterday I backed my model 3 out of a restaurant parking spot and didn't get the warning tones until I heard the sickening crunching sound of my rear quarter panel and bumper being damaged by contact with a parked car. I've now got a dent in the quarter panel and scrapes in the paint of my bumper. This comes several days after my touchscreen blacked out and required a reboot. The repair will probably cost me several thousand dollars and I'm pissed!


Sorry to hear that,they are there to assist you not for you to rely on them.


----------

